# Who's R32 was on the S. 405 fwy?



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

I was coming home yesterday and there was a dark gray R32 sitting on the side on the road. Who's was it? What happen?


----------



## Ridge_Racer (Feb 7, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> I was coming home yesterday and there was a dark gray R32 sitting on the side on the road. Who's was it? What happen?


I swear if i saw a skyline on the street, i'd wet myself.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I assume this is the 405 in Cali, not the 405 in Washington? If it was the Washington one, it would either be the Pochi Tea Station R32, or Roger's R32, but Roger's is black, not dark grey.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Ridge_Racer said:


> I swear if i saw a skyline on the street, i'd wet myself.


:loser: ive seen too many it gets boring


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

I Was in Oxnard today and i saw a Bayside Blue R34 with Texas plates on it... Sweet car but bummed i wasn't in mine cause that's the first time i've seen a Skyline on the street outside of mine


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

mrh said:


> I Was in Oxnard today and i saw a Bayside Blue R34 with Texas plates on it... Sweet car but bummed i wasn't in mine cause that's the first time i've seen a Skyline on the street outside of mine



That was makoto smart. 

I am thinking of having a Skyline Owners meet again this spring. Did one last year and got 10 cars to show up.


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Nismo Skyline said:


> That was makoto smart.
> 
> I am thinking of having a Skyline Owners meet again this spring. Did one last year and got 10 cars to show up.


Sounds good... Keep me bookmarked for that one then... I've got three rides i can show up with


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

samo said:


> I assume this is the 405 in Cali, not the 405 in Washington? If it was the Washington one, it would either be the Pochi Tea Station R32, or Roger's R32, but Roger's is black, not dark grey.


Yup that was on the Cali. 405.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

HondaHater said:


> :loser: ive seen too many it gets boring


congratulations, after reading 5 posts from you in 5 different threads, you officially have earned the nissanforums.com :dumbass: award.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Daidae (Jan 2, 2004)

samo said:


> it would either be the Pochi Tea Station R32


Cannot be. I bought it from Christiaan.


----------

